# Brushy Mountain Rules on Free Shipping in December



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Brushy Mountain sent this e-mail to me this morning.


*We are running an ad in Bee Culture this month for free shipping for customers east of the Mississippi. You need to use promo code SANTABC. There are some exclusions however. 

1. shipping address must be to east of the Mississippi
2. order must be over $100
3. NO glass jars
4. No honey or corn syrup
5. No truck orders, meaning orders over 250 lbs.
6. Free shipping will only cover instock items

Thank you,

Brushy Mtn. Bee Farm 
800-233-7929
*


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, Charlie. Will take advantage of this.


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

Wyoming is East of the Mississippi ? i am forgetting my 6th grade geography


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

OOPS! :doh: How come I didn't see that? Thanks for the heads up, Hawkster. Oh well, maybe I can get a friend to get some for me. By the way, your geography was well learned.


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

Charlie,

As you're in San Francisco, were you posting this as a news item for others? Or like myself, were you slightly amused that beeks WEST of the Mississippi were sent an email that has absolutely no value to us? I'm trying to be amused, but find it irritating that Brushy Mountain is heavily promoting this "special deal" that doesn't apply to half of the country. East Coast bias spills over from sports into beekeeping? At least Mann Lake offers free shipping on 100 dollar orders year round, even to us pioneers in the far west and north west.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

rs,

I sent an inquiry to Brushy Mountain since I don't subscribe to Bee Culture. That's the response I received. I use Mann Lake almost exclusively but I like BM's cardboard nuc boxes better so I wanted to stock up on them. 

I agree that from a business perspective, why would you alienate half the country by only offering it to the East half? I realize shipping is a little more expensive but c'mon. Everyone knows that West coast is Bee country!


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Brushy did offer free shipping west of the Missip on cyber Monday, y'all missed out.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Charlie B said:


> rs,
> 
> .. I like BM's cardboard nuc boxes better so I wanted to stock up on them.
> 
> :


So do I. I like that I don't have to buy a special stapler to put them together and I like the inner screens and frame dividers.

I often use this nuk to pull honey because lifting mediums is very difficult. One of my hives is hundreds of feet from car access and it's a handy way to move honey frames, and they dont smash together as much with the BM nuk boxes.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

On the BM nuc boxes; They are a waxed version of the MDA splitter box, Mel sells the unwaxed version himself from his website. http://www.mdasplitter.com/nuc_boxes.php
I bought 25 this week for the first time and with shipping it came to $141.21 We are in a relatively low rainfall area, and so I am going to roller mine with latex paint and see how they hold up.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Adrian, I wasn't aware of that. It's really wet and foggy here so I'm a little nervous about unwaxed.


----------

